# Lost my Spots



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

Today I took my son and I plan to ask to farmer again perission to hunt for pheasants on open day but they cut all the wheats and high grass where I knew good spots for pheasants in Mercer. It is sad I might have no place to go where I knew to allow to hunt. I have new english setter and would like to take her out and first time hunt . thank u for look my post Have a great day and good luck open day pheasant hunting


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

I usually lose 2 to 5 spots a year! However, I try to gain at least 20 every year! Can't put all of your eggs in one basket anymore! The days of going to the same spot over and over are all but over! Develope as many land owner relationships as you can and always be looking for new spots! I used to hunt around the Turtle Lake/Mercer area and you can get on land there! It's not Regent! Actually, you can even get on Regent sometimes too! Just can't be affraid to ask! Good luck...Can't wait to get out!


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

Fishunt, the beauty of ND is that there is plenty of Federal/State land available to hunt on. Keep in mind that the state land is closed to non-residents the first week of the season, but there is still a good deal of federal land that you should be able to scare a rooster or 3 up. Good luck!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

:fiddle:

J/K, you'll find places to hunt. Knock on doors or stick to plots land.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Okay guys, more and more state (plots) land to hunt every year, but let's face it...Most of it is marginal at best! Other than opening weekend and late in the year, no self respecting rooster would show his face! The plots land gets absoultly pounded! Especialy by the NR's because they usually don't have the land connections! No blame on them, I would do the same! Yes it's nice to have, but I was thinking about all the roosters I shot last year and I can only think of a couple I shot on Plots land! Private land is still the best way to go and that's why land owner relationships are so important!


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

I agree Rick.... private land is definately more productive. It is nice to have all the PLOTS to turn to as an alternative, though. We hunted some last year with a couple of young dogs, and despite 40+ mph winds were able to get a few birds. Hopefully this year I can avoid the wind on the weekends I'll be out there! (wishful thinking) With a more experienced dog and less wind, I have high hopes! Good luck to y'all on opening weekend. I want to hear a report from fishunt on how many birdies he bagged.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Just got off the phone w/my contact around T.L./Mercer and he said today he has had 2 NR at his place asking to hunt. My area could be getting pounded this weekend!!!!!!!!11


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Wow, 2 people asking ot hunt, i wouldn't even head up that way.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Yep all the birds will be extinct two Nrs will get them all you better take up knitting!


----------



## pointer99 (Jan 16, 2004)

Bobm said:


> Yep all the birds will be extinct two Nrs will get them all you better take up knitting!


bob could you advise me of a good place to pick up some knitting supplies in north dakota in case those evil non-res kill all the birds before i get there. since reading your post i have began training my dog to hold my yarn.

pointer


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

I just wasn't expecting them 2 days before the season scouting. I was actually impressed with them!


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Pointer, better yet train your dog to retrieve golf balls in a hazard or out of bounds. :run:

Golf is where the fun is, you can drink :beer: at the same time. Can't do that with hunting and your dog doesn't get hit by a skunk.


----------

